# Grab a Tissue** 56k die



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

So this post is in no way a commercial post. I'm just being a hooker and giving out teasers to others so that they get wood and cry in their pillows at night dreaming about what they see in the following pictures.

Tonight I stopped by Night7racings shop to pick up some coil packs from a GTR. Just so you know if your ever in this situation. RB26DETT coil packs are the same as the RB20DETs. Same part# and all that. Anyway I remembered to bring my camera this time because I got wood just standing in the midst of all these engines and clips and shells of cars last time I was there. So when I got pics of them I got permission to display them for you all to see. So yeah.. enjoy. 

Some silvia conversion fenders for dat ass









Some hoods to go with that 









Some headlights to go with that other shit

















Some skyline action (will be running by this weekend most likely):

















Some GTR clip action


















And some skline tail lights










Some R34 RB25DET action










And here is his place. All the engines in the foreground are all RB25dets


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

no wood here. it's cool to look at. only thing i havent seen in real life is an r34. everything else, ive seen em fly by me thousands of times.  i even got my ass handed to me by a gtst and a gtr.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I got to grope a R34


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well you all suck then...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ahhhhh, much better


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

LMAO!! :thumbup:


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

u sell all that stuff??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No, I don't, but Night7racing.com does. Send him an email if you want some of that stuff


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoa.... i'm so gonna drop by in AZ sometime...

note: it wasn't that bad of a load... i'm 56gay 

although i connect at a faster 52k then most people with ur 48k and below muahahahah


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> whoa.... i'm so gonna drop by in AZ sometime...
> 
> note: it wasn't that bad of a load... i'm 56gay
> 
> although i connect at a faster 52k then most people with ur 48k and below muahahahah


 T1 pwns you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it also cost a lot... compared to my 9 dollars a month


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> it also cost a lot... compared to my 9 dollars a month


 it's nice when others pick up the bill... AND when I start my new job on Monday, I'll have even FASTER internet.... hehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this for your home? or at work?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

work is T1, home is cable, I pay for neither. 

new work... who knows, but it's a $1.3 billion company.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

home 56gay (connect at 52k )
school DSL or some shit like that (slower then 56gay...)

56gay for an elite gamer.... bad


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ooh.. you need to take me there some time


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Looks like my house on any given saturday - go Garage Ghetto!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

And we envy the aussies everyday for that reason amongst many other reasons. Stupid US and the Big 3.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

AHAH, thats funny cuz i was just at his shop on tuesday, i got about 20 picutres of the skyline and both silvias there, i also was lucky enough to drivethe S14 that he iw working on in one of those pics, let me know if you want to see those pics, if its ok with Night7 Racing. And rember there site in being retarded right now, i think i could help that...... lol im in class till 1 today  but when i get out, if anyone wants to see the pics i got ill see what i can do.


----------

